# The Piano Man fathers  another child at 63!



## Ralphy1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, Billy Joel has had a "love baby" with his trophy wife.  These trophy wives always want to have a baby with their wealthy old sperm donors to make sure that if they move on in any way part or all of their estates will Will come there way.  Surely you find this behavior repulsive...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

I am too busy laughing Ralphy. Did you know that Billy has a condition (I can't recall the name,) which causes him to "see music?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't find it repulsive at all, Ralphy - sounds more like sour grapes.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 14, 2015)

My lovely young thing would have to have agree to my having a vasectomy before she became my trophy wife.  I wouldn't want any kid treating me like a grandfather rather than a father...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't find it repulsive at all, Ralphy - sounds more like sour grapes.


You may be right!


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2015)

Billy Joel lost millions to his former business manager that was never recouped. Yet, he is still one of the wealthiest men from the classic rock era. Last I read, his net worth was over $150 million. I have been to two of his concerts. The man is a very good entertainer and really knows how to play to his audience. His music selections as he rolls through the show is excellent. In one of the concerts that I attended, he was co-stared with Elton John.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 14, 2015)

I like Billy Joel and more power to him for having kids. 63 isn't old and he is very cute, after all.


----------



## jujube (Aug 14, 2015)

Nope,  this doesn't even make the needle on my Repulse-o-Meter quiver.  That baby will be well-provided for. What Billy Joel needs to possibly pay out later in alimony and child support is his business and doesn't affect me in any way.

What does repulse me are those irresponsible people who pump out the kids knowing that they can't...or won't...provide for them and I'm expected to pay taxes in order to step in "in loco parentis". For example, I used to work with a woman who had five sons; the five sons had, between them, 27 CHILDREN by I don't know how many women, none of whom they had married and none of whom they were supporting.   I assume that most of these mothers and children were receiving some kind of public assistance, which I am indirectly providing.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2015)

I wholeheartedly agree Jujube.  MY feelings exactly !!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, Billy Joel has had a "love baby" with his trophy wife.  These trophy wives always want to have a baby with their wealthy old sperm donors to make sure that if they move on in any way part or all of their estates will Will come there way.  Surely you find this behavior repulsive...



Congratulations to Billy Joel and his wife on their new baby, I wish them well.  Ralphy, I thought "love baby" was a derogatory expression for a baby born out of wedlock, not one born to a married couple, correct me if I'm wrong. 

 There are a lot of people who fall in love and marry with big difference in age, I wouldn't insult his lovely wife by referring to her as a 'trophy'.  People must be very negative in life to call a 63 year old accomplished artist like Joel, a 'sperm donor' when fathering a child with his wife..._that's _the behavior which repulses me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 14, 2015)

On one hand the trophy wife all but guarantees herself money the rest of her life even if through her son since he will be a direct heir. And as stated the child will be well provided for. That being said is it fair for a child to be burden by the numerous hospitalizations, procedures or old people stuff at 10 years old when the kids at school can still have a catch with their dad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 14, 2015)

Men are able to father a child in their older years. Billy Joel and his wife choosing to have a baby is not my business, he can certainly provide a nice life for a child, and I see nothing repulsive about it.

Tony Randall became a father at 75, Cary Grant at 62, to name a few. I’m not seeing why Billy being a father again bugs you so much, Ralphy1 - you've already posted your daily "pay attention to Ralphy1" thread.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> Nope,  this doesn't even make the needle on my Repulse-o-Meter quiver.  That baby will be well-provided for. What Billy Joel needs to possibly pay out later in alimony and child support is his business and doesn't affect me in any way.
> 
> What does repulse me are those irresponsible people who pump out the kids knowing that they can't...or won't...provide for them and I'm expected to pay taxes in order to step in "in loco parentis". For example, I used to work with a woman who had five sons; the five sons had, between them, 27 CHILDREN by I don't know how many women, none of whom they had married and none of whom they were supporting.   I assume that most of these mothers and children were receiving some kind of public assistance, which I am indirectly providing.



Now, that is disgusting!  But as for Billy Joel, I like his music and I think he's very talented.  I'm not concerned with his personal life.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

Why are some people so quick to blame the woman here? Billy is compos mentis (supposedly) and well able to make his own decisions. Would I want a partner half my age? No, I would be bored to death, but that is just me.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Men are able to father a child in their older years. Billy Joel and his wife choosing to have a baby is not my business, he can certainly provide a nice life for a child, and I see nothing repulsive about it.
> 
> Tony Randall became a father at 75, Cary Grant at 62, to name a few. I’m not seeing why Billy being a father again bugs you so much, Ralphy1 - you've already posted your daily "pay attention to Ralphy1" thread.



I agree.  Their business, not mine.  I don't see anything repulsive about it -- and Ralphy, you're making a lot of negative assumptions about his wife.  Not our business, even if your assumptions were true.


----------



## Robusta (Aug 16, 2015)

They can do as they wish. How egotistical though. I could not in clear conscience father a child at my age,knowing that he would be forced to experience the grief of losing a parent probably before his teens. I just think I is a thoughtless selfish act!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think it's egotistical, his wife is in her early thirties, why deny them their choice of having a child together if they're in love?  Joel, is only 63, so living another 20 or 30 years (or more) is not out of the question.  Then the child would be an adult, like many of us were when we lost our parents.  If the child has a loving quality life with the parents, that's something she will cherish her entire life, even is she loses a parent along the way.  Many young parents die for various reasons also.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 16, 2015)

I remember reading something written,years ago,by a person who observed Billy Joe and his then wife Christie Brinkley having dinner together in a restaurant,along with their (then) little girl Alexis. This person said that it was the saddest thing they had ever seen-the couple did not speak to one another once and their little girl spent the entire meal trying to engage her parents with her or each other or something but got absolutely nowhere. Hopefully he will do better with this child,if what that person observed was the norm for him. He and Christie did divorce not too long after I read that article.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, Billy Joel has had a "love baby" with his trophy wife.  These trophy wives always want to have a baby with their wealthy old sperm donors to make sure that if they move on in any way part or all of their estates will Will come there way.  Surely you find this behavior repulsive...



Who does this disadvantage Ralphy? It's his business.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 17, 2015)

This a fairly familiar scenario as pointed out by one responder.  Men of great wealth enjoy the company of "eye candy" and can always try a different piece when the first one loses its flavor...


----------

